# Where to get a 65 gallon tank?



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I tried searching but cant really seem to find one anywhere... I really like them alot... And would love to buy one.. whether form a store or online....


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Try http://glasscages.com/


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Check the manufactures web sites, and see what they make. Then contact a few of your LFSs and see if they can order the tank you want. Most will be happy to do this. That size tank shouldn't be too difficult to obtain. It's just not stocked by too many LFSs because it's not that popular a size.

As for glasscages, they are a custom tank builder. I have never used them, but do an online search on them first. As a company they seem to get mixed reviews. Use you own judgment.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Ada 120p is 65 gallons, and adg or afa is in san fran I believe.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The Aqueon 65 gallon tank is a very nice shape, and is available at most, if not all LFS, at least by special order.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol... I do not have the budget for ADA.... Not to mention that I hate rimless aquariums...
I really do like the aqueons shape... I called a few of the LFS and none of them are willing to order for me... They never are... Maybe someone a little ways away will...


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually saw one at my local PetsMart today. Top Fin I believe.  It was combod with a stand though. No clue if they sell them individually.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Petsmart near me has a 56.. which is pretty darn close dimensions wise. I was just hoping for that tiny bit of extra room.. But its also comb'd with a stand.. Which I would not be using.. I wonder if they can order a fish tank for me... Dont they have a thing with aqueon?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I tried to buy that 56 gallon Petsmart Topfin tank without the stand, and the store manager wouldn't even talk to me about it. Apparently they can't get them minus the stand, and that is probably the part they make the profit off of. I ended up getting the Aqueon 65 ordered for me by a LFS, and at least 3 LFS in this area were willing to do that for me. It took 3 days to arrive, and at no higher price than the list price. Any LFS in an urban area should be able to do that easily if they want customers.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Another option is getting a custom tank made from Charlie http://www.fishtankfactory.com

This way you get the exact dimension you want. I believe he has two location for pickup - Long Beach and ?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Eldachleich said:


> Lol... I do not have the budget for ADA.... Not to mention that I hate rimless aquariums...
> I really do like the aqueons shape... I called a few of the LFS and none of them are willing to order for me... They never are... Maybe someone a little ways away will...


Lol! How could you possibly hate rimless tanks? You may be the only person I ever heard say that


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I talked around... The lady at petsmart is gonna look into it for me.. Shes such a sweetheart. And theres one LFS that is willing to order the 65 for me if petsmart doesnt go through.
Lol... My true love are metaframe tanks...And bowfronts... Rimless tanks.. They looks nice.. I just dont ever want to own one. Ever... My friend is the opposite of me in almost everyway. Rimless is all she likes. ADA is like her aquarium god. And Ikea is her furniture god lol..


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad you found some stores that would work with you. I can understand a LFS not breaking up a tank/stand combo if they can't order them seperately. I can not however, understand a store not ordering a tank for someone with money in hand. Worst case, ask for a deposit. Lost business and lost return customer.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Most of them have a, I have what I have and its the best your going to get attitude. Lots of rich people with lots of saltwater tanks. It skews things a little for some shop owners.. Me being a teenager doesnt really help convince them much. I do have to put down a deposit. Which I'm fine with.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When I bought my 65 gallon tank I had to pay for it before the ordered it. I had no objections, since obviously I intended to pay for it anyway, and it only took 3 days to get it. On the other hand I had ordered a 57 gallon Oceanic Illuminata rimless tank, paying for it in advance, and 2 weeks later they still didn't have it, so I cancelled the order to get the 65 gallon one. Patience isn't one of my virtues.


----------

